# Guide to DE IVF



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,

Just FYI really, I've put together a guide/FAQ/useful links to having DE IVF treatment, be that in the UK or abroad

May be useful for those needing to embark on this path at some point in the future

You can find it here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sharry could Suity fantastic resource be a sticky?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sharry - have asked Hazel to make it sticky on the DE board, but happy to re-post and have it sticky here on Single Women too if that helps?

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I am going to link to it from single womans guide to as this is a brilliant piece of work- suity has kindly offered to write a single specifics bit to go with it.


----------

